# Open the floodgates.



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

My first order arrived today!! I wanted to start small, so I went with a box of 10 Montecristo No. 2. It took 13 days from initial order to delivery. I was also happy to see it was packaged with a Boveda pack to help my order through the long trek to my doorstep. Now that I've tested the waters, I am sure the floodgates are about to be opened. (Not sure why the one pic is sideways. Sorry)


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats! Will be the first of many I'm sure. I recently ordered a 25 count box of the #2 , and tried to smoke one ROTT. Way too wet and need some rest IMO.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Congrats! Will be the first of many I'm sure. I recently ordered a 25 count box of the #2 , and tried to smoke one ROTT. Way too wet and need some rest IMO.


Yeah, I'm chomping at the bit right now wanting to try one. I'm going to try giving them at least a month to acclimate to their new home. This will definitely be a test of my patience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice first order great SEEGAR!
Enjoy and Welcome!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice first order! Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Good to see they were packed very well and made the journey. I'd never make the month long wait, one would have to be sacrificed to the Gods of the flame!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a suggestion for my second dip into the pool? I like medium to full flavored cigars. Favorite non-Cuban is probably H. Upmann 1844 Reserve or Alec Bradley Family Blend. I hear a lot of good things about Ramon Allones Specially Selected. Would some RASS be a good second buy?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for my second dip into the pool? I like medium to full flavored cigars. Favorite non-Cuban is probably H. Upmann 1844 Reserve or Alec Bradley Family Blend. I hear a lot of good things about Ramon Allones Specially Selected. Would some RASS be a good second buy?


I got a box of those about a month ago. Have only smoked one, but thought it was very good.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for my second dip into the pool? I like medium to full flavored cigars. Favorite non-Cuban is probably H. Upmann 1844 Reserve or Alec Bradley Family Blend. I hear a lot of good things about Ramon Allones Specially Selected. Would some RASS be a good second buy?


It's really hard to go wrong with a RASS. Although, if you get a little more specific about the flavors that you like, the folks around here can almost exactly pinpoint the Habano that hits your tastes. Let us know if you like sweet, spicy, earthy, etc. and chances are you'll get pointed in the right direction.

I grabbed a box of RASS last year that was from '12 and they are starting to get to develop nicely, though they were pretty damn good ROTT. The last couple have had a slightly sweet taste with a little bit of a fruitiness to them. It's hard for me to pinpoint the exact flavor, but they sure are tasty and not too expensive, relatively speaking.

BTW I see you're from the 'Burgh, I moved away just a couple of years ago, but lived there for 30+ years. Hope you're surviving the winter!


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Try either RASS, BoliPCs, HdM epi2s, or like a PSD4. They're some of the more common and popular sticks and won't put you out too much if you don't like a ten spot.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

John75 said:


> It's really hard to go wrong with a RASS. Although, if you get a little more specific about the flavors that you like, the folks around here can almost exactly pinpoint the Habano that hits your tastes. Let us know if you like sweet, spicy, earthy, etc. and chances are you'll get pointed in the right direction.


I really like the deeply sweet, creamy, nutty, and leather flavors.
It's been a hard battle keeping warm in the 'Burgh and I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> I really like the deeply sweet, creamy, nutty, and leather flavors.
> It's been a hard battle keeping warm in the 'Burgh and I can't wait for Spring!


I get some leather from a RASS...buts its very soft. if you like sweet, creamy, nutty give San Cristobal El Principes a try. They can be had for right around a $100.
Wait for more suggestions though, because flavor is all in one's palate. So different people may get different things from different cigars.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> I really like the deeply sweet, creamy, nutty, and leather flavors.


Sweet, creamy and light nutty/leather taste; my first thought would be Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1 or 2.

Some of the more experienced folks might have more / better suggestions for you.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

You'd probably like Por Larranaga's with that flavor profile. Unfortunately, they really need 3-4 years of maturing before they develop into that. So if you buy em, try to buy already aged or be prepared to sit on them.

The HdM Epi 1/2 also is in the same vein and good ROTT. Perhaps H Upman Magnum 46s as well.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

What would you say Partagas Serie D No. 4's flavor profile is? The vendor I use has a 10 count box available. I thought that would be a good way to test the waters without committing to a full box.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> What would you say Partagas Serie D No. 4's flavor profile is? The vendor I use has a 10 count box available. I thought that would be a good way to test the waters without committing to a full box.


I love the 10 boxes. It makes it easy and cheap to try some stuff out. Personally I love the PSD4. It has the typical Partagas spice and earthiness mixed with some pepper. They are definitely on the strong med/full side, but not overpowering. Overall they are a very good cigar.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

The PSD4, RASS, HUHC and HUPC are on my list to try next time I make a trip up North. Based on what I prefer I will acquire myself a box or two.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

The best thing to do is a little experimenting on your own, because everyone's palate is different. Having all your sticks with practically the same profile seems somewhat redundant to me. I mean, what's the point? There are so many great smokes coming out of the ISOM that you really cant go wrong with most Habanos. Enjoy the ride! lane:


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

So I pulled the trigger and bought a 10 count box of Partagas Serie D No. 4. I'm really excited to try these out. I'll keep you updated and post some pics when they arrive. Any thoughts on what my third offering should be haha. I'm hooked!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

How bout a smaller quicker smoke like a Boli PC or Junior.... Monte 4...Party short...HUHC...etc...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Try the Trini Reyes, you'll either love them or hate them....or think they're ok.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with what most people have said here, but I also never had a CC that couldn't use some aging. The monte you just got for example are best after 2 to 3 years in my experience, and some partagas can take up to 5 to peak, but its all worth it if you can wait it out. I suggest you take a couple out of the box and forget about the rest for the next couple years, and in the mid-time get some siglos which to are the best smokes for the least amount of rest.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I second the reyes. I really like them.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a Culebras suggestion? I've wanted to try some out. I see Partagas has some.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Got my second order in today. I ordered from a different vendor and they all look fine, save one that is cracked. Should I contact the vendor, or write it off as collateral damage?



















They were opened and inspected.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Smoke it...lol. :smoke:


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

That's what I was thinking haha.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> That's what I was thinking haha.


Bummer about the cracked stick. But, that happens from time to time when they make a long voyage. The bonus is that your first victim has been identified, and you have a great excuse to smoke it right away!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I was going to try and wait at least a month, but this did give me a rather fine excuse.







Finally popped my Cuban cherry. If these things only get better with age, I can't even imagine what I'm in for. PSD4 is my new favorite.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

PSD4 are at the top or near the top of many a brother's list. Good choice..enjoy Roger!


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> I was going to try and wait at least a month, but this did give me a rather fine excuse.
> View attachment 47716
> 
> Finally popped my Cuban cherry. If these things only get better with age, I can't even imagine what I'm in for. PSD4 is my new favorite.


There's no going back now. Kiss your NC stash and your money goodbye.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, there is no going back now! I'm slowly selling off my NC stash and filling the cooler with Habanos. It's a fun ride


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> Does anyone have a Culebras suggestion? I've wanted to try some out. I see Partagas has some.


The only Culebras I've tried is Partagas, and I think they pack lots of flavor! Definitely try them!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

So, for my third order I took a leap of faith and purchased a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected. I think this is the tipping point that will push me fully to the dark side. I have been smoking and giving away my Non-CC collection like crazy to make more room for CCs. What can I say? I was warned.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome...my first box of cigars also happen to be the 10 ct CC Monte 2's. Congratulations but you've just started yourself down that very slippery slope everyone's talking about. My first box is long gone but now I have around 500 sticks in the stash...good luck and enjoy!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my recent purchases and my Cuban Wineadrawer




I told you the floodgates had opened!


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice. Typically how it works, you buys a small box out of interest and the next thing you know you've packed your fifth cooler to the top.

Enjoy the smokes!


----------

